# need shimano curado 100B schematic



## Beeliminator (Jun 3, 2010)

hey guys I can't seem to find the schematic for this reel. I bought it off a member on another forum and was cleaning it, but it seems that there might be something wrong with it. Anyways I wanted to double check the schematic to make sure nothing is wrong. I checked on shimano's website and the link to the 100B schematic doesn't work so anyone have the schematic please post it up for me. Thanks


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Sometimes the links go down. No biggie. Here's the link from another source... http://www.southwesternparts.com/index.php


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I just checked it and it appears to be working again.


----------

